# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  GJeni  kete gjeagjeze

## mitjuk

mos me keqkuptoni

lesh  per jashta  
lesh  per mrena 
kallafuq  e  fute mrena


                    kush  eshte

----------


## Zemrushja

haahhaahhaahah mitjuk...jo po thuaj pastaj mos te te keqkuptojme
hahahahah looool i madh je pash zotin

/me ncuq se di lol

----------


## Piranha

Kemba me Corapen ( e leshit kuptohet :ngerdheshje:  )

----------


## mitjuk

Piranha  
Bravo   e gjete


Kemba  me corapen eshte naqe

----------


## mitjuk

> Tjeter gjegjeze


         Buza  ime ne buzen tende
         gishti  im ne biren tende



(hahahahaha)     kush e gjen

----------


## eva dhe deti

nuk jame e sigurte por mendoj se eshte kafja ne filxhan dhe ti mitjuk duke e pire. Tani gjeje gjezn time. ''Te gjatin e ve     te kuqin e mbuloj,  qimet i bashkoj......gjeje................

----------


## mitjuk

> eva dhe deti Tani gjeje gjezn time. ''Te gjatin e ve te kuqin e mbuloj, qimet i bashkoj......gjeje................



sjam   i  sigurt  por  mendoj se mund te jete  gjylpera dhe  peri

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Ok gjejeni ket...

Fillon me K mbaron me i , grate e perdorin , vajzat e kane zili ( dmth , kjo ishte dikur se tash kane ndryshu kohet...lol)

----------


## eva dhe deti

K.....I,.....d.m.th"katunari"   (lol)

----------


## kleadoni

se di po ndoshta eshte buze KUQI  ....e sakte????!!!

----------


## Silk

> Buza  ime ne buzen tende
>          gishti  im ne biren tende
> 
> 
> 
> (hahahahaha)     kush e gjen


filxhani i kafese sigurisht. 

gjej ndojnje gje tjeter per njerez me inteligjence mbi mesataren.

----------


## Antipatrea

Si se kam mendjen te djallezuar fare mor aman....eshte kremi?

----------


## derjansi

gjejeni ket

esht ni gjo sesht ni gjo
varet e s'kputet 
ne bir te grave futet

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Mos eshte vathi??? :P

----------


## Angjelini

derjansi  he dreq  ca thu mor   hahahaha

----------


## derjansi

> Mos eshte vathi??? :P


e gjete, 
 ja ne ni tjeter

Duret ne b*th, b*thet ne gur
thjete shtypin, dy leshojne

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> se di po ndoshta eshte buze KUQI  ....e sakte????!!!


Sakte je plako .

----------


## cunimartum

Kete e mbaj mend qe kur kam qene 5 vjec.

A napele, Ka napele, fllask e kuqe kapariele.  (hint: dialekt jugor)

Kush e gjen gabim ka denim te japi ndihme ke firma  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Tigrimelara

As nuk hahet as nuk pihet lepihet dhe shtihet ?

----------


## mitjuk

> As nuk hahet as nuk pihet lepihet dhe shtihet ?


mos  eshte  GJUHA  ?

----------

